# ALL AGES, ALL RACES, ALL SEXES en México



## bgajon (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola a todas! Les informo que está colección ya está en MAC PRo Perisur, Parque Delta y Palacio de Hierro Perisur. Seguramente en la semana que viene si no es que para el fin de semana ya está en las islas de MAC de Liverpool y PH.
También encontré la nueva base Mineralize spf 15 que viene en empaque compacto así como la brocha 130 que al parecer aquí en México será de edición limitada.
Pregunté por MAC en Lillyland y parece ser que esta colección no será traída a ntro. país. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Felices compras y compartan que compraron.
Besos


----------

